# kitchen island stove vent



## Tigerlilydesign (Dec 28, 2008)

I've seen this vent hood in a a magazine that dangles from the ceiling like a big pendant light from wires.  It's by Elica.  I like it a lot because it's so unobtrusive but this one is very expensive.  My question is, does anyone else make this type of vent cheaper? and has anyone experience with this type of venting?  I'm planning on a slide-in island oven with a gas stove top.  will that pendant vent be sufficient?


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello Tiger:
Any range hood should cover the cooking area footprint and have sufficient fan-forced vent to remove all steam and objectionable odors. A word of caution though, when you get enough draft to rid the steam and odor, you sometimes have to have make-up air to supply the hood. For instance, all commercial hoods have to have the make-up air and even fire suppression.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 29, 2008)

These types of hoods are ok. The trick to them is they need really good support at the top. The ones which just hange from the ceiling have to much movement when you turn them on in my opinion. They tend to sway with the torque of the fan motor, and there is nothing to fix it.
Check them out installed somewhere if you can. Sometimes they have showrooms at a kitchen place where they are set up.
Have fun. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Tigerlilydesign (Dec 29, 2008)

great advice!! thanks a lot.... I haven't seen them set up anywhere yet..... any idea who else besides Elica makes them?


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 29, 2008)

Try an appliance store, with all the new products out there, the companies keep changing.
Thermador comes to mind.


----------



## pderas (Mar 1, 2009)

_Elica hoods are pretty unique.
There are none quite like them.
If you HAVE to have the look, you'll HAVE to pay the price to get it.
If you have to have a bargain priced hood and none but Elica will do; contact them and find out where the model you want to buy is on display.
Call the displaying dealer or showroom and ask to receive a call when they are changing out their display.
Patience could bring a reward if you're lucky.
Though it might take years to get your hood that way._


----------

